# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  در خواست دایره المعارف ریاضی.

## math1378

با سلام خواستم بپرسم که داریه المعارف ریاضی داریم؟ از کجا میتونم تهیه کنم؟

----------

